# Coding for Cerclage Placement and Subsequent Failed Cerclage Replacement



## bdougherty (Mar 7, 2017)

I am trying to code two cervical cerclage placements done within a month of each other.  Notes for the second placement indicate "43 y. o. female with cervical insufficiency and failed cerclage." The procedure notes include " An eithibond suture was place in A McDonald fashion above the original cerclage."  The original cerclage would be coded with a 59320 and that procedure has a 0 global period.  Can I bill for the second cerclage when it was placed? If so, what would be the appropriate modifier?  I would use a 77 (different physician), but the procedure were not done on the same day.  78 would also not be appropriate because there is no global period.  Thanks for any guidance anyone may be able to provide.

bdougherty


----------



## kathyvl74 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes you can bill 59320 again, and modifier should not be needed


----------



## bdougherty (Mar 10, 2017)

*Thank You and Diagnosis code question*

Thank you for your help.  Would you consider using a diagnosis code that explains the "failed" cerclage? I was thinking of a complication code but have  not found anything that really matches the situation. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

bdougherty


----------

